# Beratung 14"/16" MTB für den kleinen Dreckspatz



## Robby2107 (21. Dezember 2019)

Abend zusammen,

unser kleiner Dreckspatz will langsam was mit Pedalen. Bisher fährt er ein Kokua Jumper (custom) und dübelt damit über Trails, Pumptrack und durch jedes Matschloch, das er finden kann.
Angeschaut haben wir uns live bisher nur das Woom2, was jetzt weniger nen MTB ist, aber schön leicht. Alternativ habe ich aber noch das EarlyRider Seeker im Auge (aber eigentlich auch schon zu teuer) oder das Commencal Ramones 14.
Beide gehen mehr zum MTB hin ind sind wahrscheinlich besser für den angedachten Einsatz geeignet.

Hat jemand noch ne andere Idee?
Preis sollte +/- 300€ nicht übersteigen
Gewicht: je leichter, desto besser


Grüße Robby


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Dezember 2019)

Wie groß oder klein ist er denn? Meiner hat mit 2 3/4 auf einem ku 16" angefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte auch ne zeitlang nach kleinem Rad (mein Favorit war Isla cnoc 14 small) geschaut. Doch auf einmal passte das 16“ vom großen Kind. Denke mal die drei Monate bis Frühling geht noch was bei der Größe


----------



## Robby2107 (21. Dezember 2019)

Aktuell ist der Kurze 96cm groß und hat ne Schrittlänge von ca. 37cm ( auch durch die Windel bedingt).


----------



## Robby2107 (23. Dezember 2019)

Heute waren wir spontan mal im Bikemaxx und er saß auf einem EarlyRider Belter Trail 16 zur Probe.
Was soll ich sagen? Er fuhr direkt los, als wenn er nix anderes getan hat bisher. Einzig mit den Füßen kommt er bisher nur mit den Zeh auf den Boden, kann aber relativ sicher anhalten ohne umzukippen.
Ich denke, wenn er bis Ostern noch den ein oder anderen cm wächst, sollte das passen.

Bin gerade echt am überlegen ob ich jetzt bei einem Angebot für 288€ für nen neues Belter Trail schon zuschlagen soll.


----------



## Tich (24. Dezember 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Heute waren wir spontan mal im Bikemaxx und er saß auf einem EarlyRider Belter Trail 16 zur Probe.
> Was soll ich sagen? Er fuhr direkt los, als wenn er nix anderes getan hat bisher. Einzig mit den Füßen kommt er bisher nur mit den Zeh auf den Boden, kann aber relativ sicher anhalten ohne umzukippen.
> Ich denke, wenn er bis Ostern noch den ein oder anderen cm wächst, sollte das passen.
> 
> Bin gerade echt am überlegen ob ich jetzt bei einem Angebot für 288€ für nen neues Belter Trail schon zuschlagen soll.


Bei uns gibt's nächstes Jahr zu Ostern auch ein early rider belter mit 16 Zoll. Bisher fährt der große ein Woom2 (aktuell 3,5 Jahre,ca 100cm groß) mit dem auch leichte Trails mit kleinen Wurzeln schon erfolgreich gefahren wurden. 288eur neu ist ein guter Preis, habe 200 gebraucht bezahlt und somit noch ein bisschen Budget für notwendige Upgrades (unseres ist ein Urban).


----------



## icebreaker (25. Dezember 2019)

Unser „Zwerg“ hat zum 3. Geburtstag auch ein ER 16“ Belter bekommen, aufgestiegen, losgefahren und das jeden Tag bis zum nächst größeren. Für uns kam damals, wenn man die Parameter Gewicht, Sitzposition und Optik zur Entscheidungsfindung heranzieht, nichts anderes in Betracht (mal abgesehen von Vpace - wollten jedoch Riemen) . Wir empfanden das ER schon immer als echtes kleines mtb für Kids. Über den Rest des Marktsegmentes kann man trefflich streiten, für uns waren diese Zwitter nichts. Bei 288,00 € kann man nichts falsch machen. Mit 4 und ein bisschen hat er dann das 20“ (seit heuer nennt es sich Seeker) bekommen.


----------



## afru (25. Dezember 2019)

Das Belter ist schon genial hatten wir auch schon, oder Alternativ nen Woom 3


----------



## Robby2107 (30. Dezember 2019)

Heute kam der Postmann und da der Versandkarton so ramponiert war, habe ich es gleich aufgebaut. 
Kann man neidisch werden 

Vielleicht werde ich da noch etwas Farbe reinbringen... mal sehen.


----------



## fissenid (16. April 2020)

HallO

ich das ein Seeker 16"?

Das Kokua LikeaBike klappt aktuell ja noch, aber Weihnachten kommt näher und der kleine Dreckspatz wird ja bald 3 Jahre alt....


----------



## Robby2107 (16. April 2020)

Servus, 

das ist nen Belter Trail 16".
Unser Großer düst damit wie ein Weltmeister und hat sich auf Anhieb wohl drauf gefühlt. 

Stolz wie Oskar ist er drauf und das freut natürlich auch den Papa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (22. April 2020)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> einem Angebot für 288€ für nen neues Belter Trail schon zuschlagen soll.



Wo gab es das für den Preis???

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen Belter Trail und Seeker? Optisch sehe ich keine,,.....


----------



## Robby2107 (22. April 2020)

Gab es kurz vorm Jahreswechsel bei verschiedenen Bikeshops. 
Ich habe es im Bikebox-shop geholt.


----------



## LTB (28. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kaper mal den Thread hier.
Hatte schon im "verkaufe/suche" mal angefragt aber dann doch Tips bekommen evtl. über die Größe des Rades nochmal nachzudenken.

Also kurzer Neustart:
Gesucht wird ein erstes Fahrrad zum fahren lernen für meine Tochter.
Aktuell flitzt sie mit ihrem Ramones Laufrad durch die Gegend.
Sie wird in knapp 3 Wochen 3 Jahre, ist 100cm groß mit ca. 42cm SL

Bei unserem örtlichen Raddealer stand (leider wollte sie sich nicht darauf setzen) sie neben einem KUbike 16" was für den ersten Moment noch zu groß wirkte.
Die Tipps aus dem "verkaufen/suchen" Thread nebenan, meinten, dass ein Woom 2 zB aber schon zu klein sei, bzw, ein Woom 3 schon passen würde.

Beim kurzen Vergleich der Räder, scheinen die Woom tatsähclih etwas kleiner auszufallen als bei KUbikes.
Die Early-Rider Räder sind leider raus, weil keine Farbe. Ich persönlich find die ja goil 

Gibt es sonst noch alternativen?....außer von Puky und Co die mir nicht ins Haus kommen

Bin offen für Vorschläge


----------



## LTB (30. April 2020)

Was haltet ihr vom Naloo Chameleon 16 ?








						Anmelden
					






					www.naloobikes.com


----------



## gaggo (21. August 2020)

Wir geben unser 16Zoll Kokua günstig ab. Das Rad ist selbstverständlich komplett in Ordnung.

Fotos mach ich am Sonntag noch......

LG


Seit Sonntag im Unterforum Verkäufe......


----------



## Motopola (6. Oktober 2020)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> unser kleiner Dreckspatz will langsam was mit Pedalen. Bisher fährt er ein Kokua Jumper (custom) und dübelt damit über Trails, Pumptrack und durch jedes Matschloch, das er finden kann.
> Angeschaut haben wir uns live bisher nur das Woom2, was jetzt weniger nen MTB ist, aber schön leicht. Alternativ habe ich aber noch das EarlyRider Seeker im Auge (aber eigentlich auch schon zu teuer) oder das Commencal Ramones 14.
> ...



Abend Zusammen,

ich häng mich hier mal dran, da ich den Text oben 1:1 so habe schreiben wollen.
Einziger Unterschied:
Mein Großer ist jetzt 2 2/3, wird Ende Januar 3 und misst exakt 100cm, mit Innenbeinlänge 40cm (ohne Windel, mit sind’s paar cm weniger. Aber ich hoffe das ändert sich bald...).

Zu Weihnachten bzw. zu seinem Geburtstag soll etwas mit Pedalen her.
Da ich auch das ER Belter 16 Trail V6 ins Auge gefasst habe (gibt es momentan für 300 anstatt 350 Pfund direkt von ER, d.h. inkl. Versand sind’s ca. 355€) wollte ich nach deinen Erfahrungen fragen.
Laut Homepage hat es eine Überstandshöhe von 45cm.

@Robby2107
Wie funktionierte das bei euch, wenn dein Kurzer nur 37cm SL hatte?


Gibt es sonst noch vernünftige Alternativen? 
Ku 16 und Cnoc 16 kämen zumindest technisch, preislich und von der Lieferzeit her fast aufs Gleiche...

Ich pers. finde ja das Canyon Offspring 16 AL und das Ramones 16 Lagoon 2021 ziemlich geil, allerdings mit über 8kg sind die Dinger einfach zu schwer. 

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (7. Oktober 2020)

@Motopola 
Das lief prima. 
Er ist damals direkt im Laden auf das Belter 16 Trail aufgestiegen und los gefahren. Einzig beim Anhalten war er anfangs unsicher, aber das ging ganz schnell vorbei.  

Unser ist mittlerweile ja trocken, aber eine Schlupfwindel hat er hin und wieder trotzdem an zum radeln. Quasi als Sitzpolster.  

Grüße


----------



## Ivenl (7. Oktober 2020)

Wir haben er 16, woom 3, ku 16, frog48, cnoc 16 gebraucht gekauft und getestet (war mein Corona Hobby).
Alles mit nem 82-85cm Kind, meine Frau fand das ER am besten, ich und unsere Tochter das kubikes (automatix)
Bei eurer Größe würde ich das Pyro 20' ausprobieren, dass passt bei uns mit 92cm jetzt auch schon, bei euren 100' cm ist das sicher kein Problem.
Sidenote: kubikes sind deutlich schwerer zum fahren lernen, weil der Lenker so schmal ist, war bei uns nur irrelevant, weil die kleine schon 12/14' hatte.


----------



## Motopola (7. Oktober 2020)

Glaube mit dem Pyro 20 überfordere ich den Kurzen noch ein wenig, so als erstes „Tretfahrrad“.
Außerdem sprengt es preislich auch ein wenig den Rahmen.

Irgendwie gibt der Gebrauchtmarkt aktuell auch nicht so viel her, vor allem nicht in meiner Ecke.
Die Preise für gebrauchte sind deutschlandweit teilweise höher als der Neupreis.

Und bei den Händlern steht auch nichts rum, kann man ja froh sein wenn das Rad noch vor Weihnachten kommt wenn man es jetzt bestellt...


----------



## Ivenl (7. Oktober 2020)

Auf welcher Ecke sucht ihr den?


----------



## LTB (7. Oktober 2020)

@Motopola 
Wir haben das Pyro SIXTEEN gekauft im Frühjahr.





						SIXTEEN – Pyro Bikes
					






					pyrobikes.de
				




Ausgangslage war:
100cm groß mit ca. 42cm SL

Hat super gepasst, und passt immernoch super.

Händler war fahrradglanz.de


----------



## Motopola (7. Oktober 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Auf welcher Ecke sucht ihr den?


Hofer Land, Frankenwald.
Strukturschwache Gegend, daher auch selten hochwertiges gebraucht zu ergattern.
So zumindest meine persönliche Erfahrung.
Wenn ich auf Kleinanzeigen meine alte Heimat (Rosenheim) als Suchgebiet eingebe ploppen ganz andere Suchergebnisse auf.




LTB schrieb:


> @Motopola
> Wir haben das Pyro SIXTEEN gekauft im Frühjahr.
> 
> 
> ...



Das schaut auch sehr gut aus. 
Aber halt auch wieder teurer.

Um die 300€ war eigentlich unser Plan, mit dem ER (355€) wär ich eigentlich schon drüber.


----------



## icebreaker (7. Oktober 2020)

Unserer hat sein 16“ Belter Damals auch zum 3. Geburtstag bekommen. Aufgestiegen und losgefahren. War damals etwas über 1m groß, allerdings mit langen Beinen.


----------



## Motopola (9. Oktober 2020)

So, es ist jetzt ein Belter Trail 16 geworden 

Das Pyro war noch hart im Rennen:
 + niedriger Rahmen
+ Farben
 - Preis

Da gebraucht aktuell nichts zu finden war und die Lieferzeiten von neuen aktuell erschreckend sind hab ich das Belter lieber gleich bestellt. 
Bis er es bekommt macht er ja auch noch ein paar cm. 

Bis Weihnachten zu pokern ob noch was günstigeres hergeht war mir zu heiß.

Kind Nr. 2 folgt mit 2 Jahren Abstand, von daher denk ich passt das Preis / Nutzungsdauer- Verhältnis schon.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## LTB (9. Oktober 2020)

Motopola schrieb:


> Kind Nr. 2 folgt mit 2 Jahren Abstand, von daher denk ich passt das Preis / Nutzungsdauer- Verhältnis schon.


Hier auch, deshalb war der Preis für das Pyro auch "OK" Haben aber auch etwas weniger gezahlt weil es ein Austellungsstück war. 

Viel Spaß mit dem ER Belter


----------

